# Marzocchi........The TRUTH!



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm going to set the record straight on this situation here. Certain people are spreading rumors about the future of marzocchi. These are LIES that there is NO proof to back them up. I do believe by spreading this kind of rumor would be an attempt to boost sales of imatition gears. Bottom line EVERYBODY wants to be like marzocchi and have, or are making an attempt to reproduce this gear that has made the largest impact on the lowrider market to date. There are only 2 that know the truth, and that would be marzocchi and cool cars/cce hydraulics PERIOD. The rest are talking out there ass! There has been a break in production of the product that everybody loves, this has given us the chance to bring into production the prototype of the NEW marzocchi that we have been working on along side of marzocchi. We have been listening to everybody from the retail customer to the competitors and are addressing some of these opinions and concerns. We have been working on making some changes and they WILL be available to everybody soon. Unfortunately it is taking longer than expected but DO NOT underestimate marzocchi, they have been in business for a long time. We have also been in business for a long time, and neither of us are going anywhere. As soon as possible these new changes WILL be in effect, and the availability of all the marzocchi's will be once again in FULL EFFECT! These are some pics of the prototype's that we have been testing, not the finished product but just a teaser :biggrin:
























Tested at over 100" single pump


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

sounds good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Is that what they ALL will be? Or will there be those in a competition model and the regulars will be street models?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn! Because its made of gold whats the price? More or same? Great job homie.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn! Because its made of gold whats the price? More or same? Great job homie. 
Seen it In ur 100+inch hopper, itll do better when u hook up all 9 batts.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 12 2011, 03:05 PM~20538517
> *Damn! Because its made of gold whats the price? More or same? Great job homie.
> Seen it In ur 100+inch hopper, itll do better when u hook up all 9 batts.
> *



:0 :0 Send me one and I will help in the testing process! :cheesy: I'll swap in straight in my car and report on the difference it makes.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 12 2011, 01:48 PM~20538848
> *:0  :0  Send me one and I will help in the testing process!    :cheesy:  I'll swap in straight in my car and report on the difference it makes.
> *


x2, but fuck those pics!!!

i can kandy gold the centers on mine and theyll look even better!





























QUIT TEASING BRUCE, CRACK ONE OPEN AND LETS SEE THE GUTS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah bruce, what chris said.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

i wanna try sum


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: dougy83, kold187um, BlackMagicHydraulics

:wave: whats up ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2011, 12:54 PM~20538003
> *I'm going to set the record straight on this situation here. Certain people are spreading rumors about the future of marzocchi. These are LIES that there is NO proof to back them up. I do believe by spreading this kind of rumor would be an attempt to boost sales of imatition gears. Bottom line EVERYBODY wants to be like marzocchi and have, or are making an attempt to reproduce this gear that has made the largest impact on the lowrider market to date. There are only 2 that know the truth, and that would be marzocchi and cool cars/cce hydraulics PERIOD. The rest are talking out there ass! There has been a break in production of the product that everybody loves, this has given us the chance to bring into production the prototype of the NEW marzocchi that we have been working on along side of marzocchi. We have been listening to everybody from the retail customer to the competitors and are addressing some of these opinions and concerns. We have been working on making some changes and they WILL be available to everybody soon. Unfortunately it is taking longer than expected but DO NOT underestimate marzocchi, they have been in business for a long time. We have also been in business for a long time, and neither of us are going anywhere. As soon as possible these new changes WILL be in effect, and the availability of all the marzocchi's will be once again in FULL EFFECT! These are some pics of the prototype's that we have been testing, not the finished product but just a teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


About Damn Time....It's only been 6-7 months, we were all begining to wonder if the Spagetti's were saying FUCK lowriders... :biggrin: 

I got an regular Marzocchi????and we doing over 100 too

So how long have you been holding out with them???? Let me see the date code "chip" :wow: 

Pheonix is gonna be fun,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2011, 12:54 PM~20538003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce Mayz, what's up with the gazillion washers??? You can come use the bandsaw to cut'em down playa :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2011, 12:54 PM~20538003
> *I'm going to set the record straight on this situation here. Certain people are spreading rumors about the future of marzocchi. These are LIES that there is NO proof to back them up. I do believe by spreading this kind of rumor would be an attempt to boost sales of imatition gears. Bottom line EVERYBODY wants to be like marzocchi and have, or are making an attempt to reproduce this gear that has made the largest impact on the lowrider market to date. There are only 2 that know the truth, and that would be marzocchi and cool cars/cce hydraulics PERIOD. The rest are talking out there ass! There has been a break in production of the product that everybody loves, this has given us the chance to bring into production the prototype of the NEW marzocchi that we have been working on along side of marzocchi. We have been listening to everybody from the retail customer to the competitors and are addressing some of these opinions and concerns. We have been working on making some changes and they WILL be available to everybody soon. Unfortunately it is taking longer than expected but DO NOT underestimate marzocchi, they have been in business for a long time. We have also been in business for a long time, and neither of us are going anywhere. As soon as possible these new changes WILL be in effect, and the availability of all the marzocchi's will be once again in FULL EFFECT! These are some pics of the prototype's that we have been testing, not the finished product but just a teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHATS THE TICKET ON EM


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 12 2011, 03:14 PM~20539040
> *x2, but fuck those pics!!!
> 
> i can kandy gold the centers on mine and theyll look even better!
> ...


X3 CRACK IT OPEN


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

WHATS THE CENTER MADE OF?


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Looks like the center section is billet aluminum, might be wrong though?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ANY PIX OF THE GEAR OPENED UP ??????


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 12 2011, 08:13 PM~20540691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2011, 12:54 PM~20538003
> *I'm going to set the record straight on this situation here. Certain people are spreading rumors about the future of marzocchi. These are LIES that there is NO proof to back them up. I do believe by spreading this kind of rumor would be an attempt to boost sales of imatition gears. Bottom line EVERYBODY wants to be like marzocchi and have, or are making an attempt to reproduce this gear that has made the largest impact on the lowrider market to date. There are only 2 that know the truth, and that would be marzocchi and cool cars/cce hydraulics PERIOD. The rest are talking out there ass! There has been a break in production of the product that everybody loves, this has given us the chance to bring into production the prototype of the NEW marzocchi that we have been working on along side of marzocchi. We have been listening to everybody from the retail customer to the competitors and are addressing some of these opinions and concerns. We have been working on making some changes and they WILL be available to everybody soon. Unfortunately it is taking longer than expected but DO NOT underestimate marzocchi, they have been in business for a long time. We have also been in business for a long time, and neither of us are going anywhere. As soon as possible these new changes WILL be in effect, and the availability of all the marzocchi's will be once again in FULL EFFECT! These are some pics of the prototype's that we have been testing, not the finished product but just a teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Hopefully the price goes down every time theres a shortage of gears a new batch hits the market and the price goes up


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 12 2011, 11:15 PM~20542929
> *Hopefully the price goes down every time theres a shortage of gears a new batch hits the market and the price goes up
> *


Supply and demand homeboy. Sucks, but its life


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2011, 11:54 AM~20538003
> *I'm going to set the record straight on this situation here. Certain people are spreading rumors about the future of marzocchi. These are LIES that there is NO proof to back them up. I do believe by spreading this kind of rumor would be an attempt to boost sales of imatition gears. Bottom line EVERYBODY wants to be like marzocchi and have, or are making an attempt to reproduce this gear that has made the largest impact on the lowrider market to date. There are only 2 that know the truth, and that would be marzocchi and cool cars/cce hydraulics PERIOD. The rest are talking out there ass! There has been a break in production of the product that everybody loves, this has given us the chance to bring into production the prototype of the NEW marzocchi that we have been working on along side of marzocchi. We have been listening to everybody from the retail customer to the competitors and are addressing some of these opinions and concerns. We have been working on making some changes and they WILL be available to everybody soon. Unfortunately it is taking longer than expected but DO NOT underestimate marzocchi, they have been in business for a long time. We have also been in business for a long time, and neither of us are going anywhere. As soon as possible these new changes WILL be in effect, and the availability of all the marzocchi's will be once again in FULL EFFECT! These are some pics of the prototype's that we have been testing, not the finished product but just a teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The evolution continues.......hope with this gear you fuckers can stop adding extra weight in the trunks :biggrin: 

Bore out the "outlet" if your already making improvements, and offer them already tapped into the "high" side


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 13 2011, 07:14 AM~20544529
> *The evolution continues.......hope with this gear you fuckers can stop adding extra weight in the trunks :biggrin:
> 
> Bore out the "outlet" if your already making improvements, and offer them already tapped into the "high" side
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 12 2011, 06:13 PM~20540691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 13 2011, 07:14 AM~20544529
> *The evolution continues.......hope with this gear you fuckers can stop adding extra weight in the trunks :biggrin:
> 
> Bore out the "outlet" if your already making improvements, and offer them already tapped into the "high" side
> *


I wouldn't bore out the outlet.You don't need to. If that did make a different they probably would of have done that already. It almost goes with the theory of that you need a full stack of coils to hop higher.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 13 2011, 10:10 PM~20549661
> *I wouldn't bore out the outlet.You don't need to. If that did make a different they probably would of have done that already. It almost goes with the theory of that you need a full stack of coils to hop higher.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 13 2011, 10:10 PM~20549661
> *I wouldn't bore out the outlet.You don't need to. If that did make a different they probably would of have done that already. It almost goes with the theory of that you need a full stack of coils to hop higher.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 12 2011, 10:15 PM~20542929
> *Hopefully the price goes down every time theres a shortage of gears a new batch hits the market and the price goes up
> *


 yup like when they came out with the num 13's pumpheads and all that steel ones also!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 14 2011, 10:07 AM~20551441
> *yup like when they came out with the num 13's pumpheads and all that steel ones also!
> *


I have 1 all steel 11gear and 1 11gear with the steel wnds. Saved maybe sell 1 if I need to.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

I dunno really what to say about this topic apart from Bruce is a chipper lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 14 2011, 10:36 PM~20554901
> *I dunno really what to say about this topic apart from Bruce is a chipper lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Truf be told by the real og chipper :cheesy:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 06:10 PM~20539361
> *Bruce Mayz, what's up with the gazillion washers??? You can come use the bandsaw to cut'em down playa :biggrin:
> *


keep the piston from hitting the gear???


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2011, 11:54 AM~20538003
> *I'm going to set the record straight on this situation here. Certain people are spreading rumors about the future of marzocchi. These are LIES that there is NO proof to back them up. I do believe by spreading this kind of rumor would be an attempt to boost sales of imatition gears. Bottom line EVERYBODY wants to be like marzocchi and have, or are making an attempt to reproduce this gear that has made the largest impact on the lowrider market to date. There are only 2 that know the truth, and that would be marzocchi and cool cars/cce hydraulics PERIOD. The rest are talking out there ass! There has been a break in production of the product that everybody loves, this has given us the chance to bring into production the prototype of the NEW marzocchi that we have been working on along side of marzocchi. We have been listening to everybody from the retail customer to the competitors and are addressing some of these opinions and concerns. We have been working on making some changes and they WILL be available to everybody soon. Unfortunately it is taking longer than expected but DO NOT underestimate marzocchi, they have been in business for a long time. We have also been in business for a long time, and neither of us are going anywhere. As soon as possible these new changes WILL be in effect, and the availability of all the marzocchi's will be once again in FULL EFFECT! These are some pics of the prototype's that we have been testing, not the finished product but just a teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: can't wait to c what you guys got in the works! I know you are a great addition to putting some real good ideas in the products you sell :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: homie.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Jus because u put on gold doesnt make it right, it just glitterz. Nah j/p. How u did in phoenix.homie?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 12 2011, 12:03 PM~20538058
> *Is that what they ALL will be?  Or will there be those in a competition model and the regulars will be street models?
> *


Most likely they will all be that way. Easier for production.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 12 2011, 01:03 PM~20538503
> *Damn! Because its made of gold whats the price? More or same? Great job homie.
> *


For you bmh guys price will double :biggrin: J/P No confirmation on pricing yet. I just wanted to let everyone know that they are in the ending process of development, and don't believe the BS that is going around.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 12 2011, 02:14 PM~20539040
> *x2, but fuck those pics!!!
> 
> i can kandy gold the centers on mine and theyll look even better!
> ...


Nothing to see here, move along. :biggrin: Soon as I get the final version.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 03:10 PM~20539361
> *Bruce Mayz, what's up with the gazillion washers??? You can come use the bandsaw to cut'em down playa :biggrin:
> *


Didn't have the right lenght at the time. :biggrin: It don't matter, it still works good


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 03:08 PM~20539336
> *About Damn Time....It's only been 6-7 months, we were all begining to wonder if the Spagetti's were saying FUCK lowriders... :biggrin:
> 
> I got an regular Marzocchi????and we doing over 100 too
> ...


These were made a few years ago. Now that we have the oppertunity to put them into production because they are running the new line up. Been holding out for a minute because of the process of research and development and were waiting till they were ready to run them.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 03:08 PM~20539336
> *About Damn Time....It's only been 6-7 months, we were all begining to wonder if the Spagetti's were saying FUCK lowriders... :biggrin:
> 
> I got an regular Marzocchi????and we doing over 100 too
> ...


Oh, and we don't use any extra weight to break 100". :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@May 12 2011, 05:07 PM~20540223
> *Looks like the center section is billet aluminum, might be wrong though?
> *


It's still aluminium, but different treatment process.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 12 2011, 06:13 PM~20540691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, for real. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 12 2011, 10:15 PM~20542929
> *Hopefully the price goes down every time theres a shortage of gears a new batch hits the market and the price goes up
> *


Whens the last time you seen ANYTHING go down in price? I doubt they will go down, hopefully they will stay the same if were lucky. Material and shipping is expensive these days.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 13 2011, 10:10 PM~20549661
> *I wouldn't bore out the outlet.You don't need to. If that did make a different they probably would of have done that already. It almost goes with the theory of that you need a full stack of coils to hop higher.
> *


You have to understand that the engineers over there don't really understand fully the extreme use that we put these thru. Not to mention the language barrier. We are doing are best to expedite the release of the newest version.  Point is they haven't opened up the ports because they really don't know how to hop cars, so they don't realize what really needs to be done to suit our needs. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 14 2011, 10:36 PM~20554901
> *I dunno really what to say about this topic apart from Bruce is a chipper lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's ok, one day you will understand how hydraulics work.  :0


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 16 2011, 08:36 AM~20562058
> *Jus because u put on gold doesnt make it right, it just glitterz. Nah j/p. How u did in phoenix.homie?
> *


Well......we won but ron had some bad luck wit a saco motor blowing up after two licks. So, it was sort of a win. Our truck had some issue also, only hit probably 70-80. No stick, crowd responce.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 15 2011, 05:27 PM~20558507
> *keep the piston from hitting the gear???
> *


No, just didn't have the right length bolts at the time I built the pump.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow: THIS IS SO EXCITITNG!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 17 2011, 03:02 PM~20572254
> *Oh, and we don't use any extra weight to break 100". :biggrin:
> *


I SENSE A WEIGH OFF COMING REAL SOON....KAT SCALES TELL THE TRUTH, THE WHOLE TRUTH AND NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH....LOL....WHAT UP MR MEYES...HOW WAS THE TRIP?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 17 2011, 04:57 PM~20572230
> *Didn't have the right lenght at the time. :biggrin: It don't matter, it still works good
> *



washers or no washers its still a chipper! lol i heard you took i to vegas cause the midwest s10 had ur number lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Gorilla Bob, MERCILESS CAR CLUB
:wave: :wave:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

So whats the difference to the older ones?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@May 18 2011, 08:05 AM~20577315
> *So whats the difference to the older ones?
> *


I dunno but I wouldnt mind getting 1 soon.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 18 2011, 09:45 AM~20577600
> *I dunno but I wouldnt mind getting 1 soon.
> *


x2


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 17 2011, 04:25 PM~20572784
> *I SENSE A WEIGH OFF COMING REAL SOON....KAT SCALES TELL THE TRUTH, THE WHOLE TRUTH AND NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH....LOL....WHAT UP MR MEYES...HOW WAS THE TRIP?
> *


A weigh off..........LOL. The trip was well worth the waffle house. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@May 17 2011, 04:50 PM~20572948
> *washers or no washers  its still a chipper! lol    i heard you took i to vegas cause the midwest s10  had ur number lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :ninja: :shhh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Real Nice


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 17 2011, 03:09 PM~20572310
> *You have to understand that the engineers over there don't really understand fully the extreme use that we put these thru. Not to mention the language barrier. We are doing are best to expedite the release of the newest version.   Point is they haven't opened up the ports because they really don't know how to hop cars, so they don't realize what really needs to be done to suit our needs. I'm just sayin'
> *



Some "engineers" OVER HERE dont understand either.........just sayin :biggrin: 

If they cant get it to bumper........F it add weight! 

What up Bruce!!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.LoWrId3r_@May 13 2011, 10:27 PM~20549775
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Milton :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@May 14 2011, 09:22 AM~20551276
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Sparky :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 18 2011, 11:01 AM~20578475
> *A weigh off..........LOL. The trip was well worth the waffle house. :biggrin:
> *


Engineer of the year! What u think back bumper abruce.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 12 2011, 04:55 PM~20539239
> *Yeah bruce, what chris said.
> *


Woah woah......Whats with all the name callin


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 17 2011, 06:52 PM~20572965
> *Gorilla Bob, MERCILESS CAR CLUB
> :wave:  :wave:
> *




sup bob?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Its supposed to be a joke. Abuse-abruce. The back bumper.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 18 2011, 02:13 PM~20579696
> *Engineer of the year! What u think back bumper abruce.
> *


I'm no engineer, just love what I do. My entire life revolves around hydraulics. Like they say it's a "lifestyle"...........well for me it really is.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 18 2011, 02:01 PM~20579574
> *Some "engineers" OVER HERE dont understand either.........just sayin :biggrin:
> 
> If they cant get it to bumper........F it add weight!
> ...


Not the truck at the moment, LOL Whats crackin'?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 18 2011, 05:54 PM~20581117
> *Not the truck at the moment, LOL Whats crackin'?
> *


Not much homies, working on the Chevy, anything that is done well takes time you know..........good luck.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 18 2011, 05:54 PM~20581117
> *Not the truck at the moment, LOL Whats crackin'?
> *


dam Bruce you beat me to it lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 18 2011, 05:53 PM~20581106
> *I'm no engineer, just love what I do. My entire life revolves around hydraulics. Like they say it's a "lifestyle"...........well for me it really is.
> *


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

sup bruce


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 19 2011, 07:03 AM~20584446
> *dam Bruce you beat me to it lol
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by china_@May 19 2011, 10:26 AM~20585595
> *sup bruce
> *


Just work as usual. Workin' on gettin this truck back to normal. Then I probably need to bump it up a lil more  :biggrin:


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 19 2011, 10:45 AM~20585688
> *Just work as usual. Workin' on gettin this truck back to normal. Then I probably need to bump it up a lil more   :biggrin:
> *


i hear u there need to do the same to my truck try and compete with with u guys next time :biggrin: (try key word) lol


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by china_@May 19 2011, 11:02 AM~20585799
> *i hear u there  need to do the same to my truck  try and compete with with u guys next time  :biggrin:  (try key word)  lol
> *


Hey, anything can happen. There's alot that could go wrong, look at last weekend.


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 19 2011, 11:06 AM~20585821
> *Hey, anything can happen. There's alot that could go wrong, look at last weekend.
> *


u dont know how bad i wish my truck was there would of retired it after that lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 19 2011, 11:06 AM~20585821
> *Hey, anything can happen. There's alot that could go wrong, look at last weekend.
> *


Should have put a bmh pump n ur gold gear. Truk wouldve flipped out. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

5-15-11 PHX car show


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by china_@May 19 2011, 11:13 AM~20585868
> *u dont know how bad i wish my truck was there  would of retired it after that  lol
> *


 :0 like that huh :nono:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 19 2011, 03:10 PM~20587402
> *5-15-11 PHX car show
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC, If it only would have gone to bumper. :banghead:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 20 2011, 12:56 PM~20593092
> *NICE PIC, If it only would have gone to bumper. :banghead:
> *



dont you have work to do.........lol :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 20 2011, 09:56 AM~20593092
> *NICE PIC, If it only would have gone to bumper. :banghead:
> *


*CHIPPERS* are people too :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 20 2011, 10:56 AM~20593092
> *NICE PIC, If it only would have gone to bumper. :banghead:
> *


Mine did :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 20 2011, 12:26 PM~20593824
> *CHIPPERS are people too :cheesy:
> *


X2 I'm not sayin much I was a sideline cheerleader in phoenix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 20 2011, 01:50 PM~20593933
> *X2 I'm not sayin much I was a sideline cheerleader in phoenix  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


But a Good Cheerleader at that :biggrin: :biggrin: I especially like ur CCE cheer :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 20 2011, 09:56 AM~20593092
> *NICE PIC, If it only would have gone to bumper. :banghead:
> *


Thats what u get for doin an 05 frame swap. :0


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2011, 11:54 AM~20538003
> *I'm going to set the record straight on this situation here. Certain people are spreading rumors about the future of marzocchi. These are LIES that there is NO proof to back them up. I do believe by spreading this kind of rumor would be an attempt to boost sales of imatition gears. Bottom line EVERYBODY wants to be like marzocchi and have, or are making an attempt to reproduce this gear that has made the largest impact on the lowrider market to date. There are only 2 that know the truth, and that would be marzocchi and cool cars/cce hydraulics PERIOD. The rest are talking out there ass! There has been a break in production of the product that everybody loves, this has given us the chance to bring into production the prototype of the NEW marzocchi that we have been working on along side of marzocchi. We have been listening to everybody from the retail customer to the competitors and are addressing some of these opinions and concerns. We have been working on making some changes and they WILL be available to everybody soon. Unfortunately it is taking longer than expected but DO NOT underestimate marzocchi, they have been in business for a long time. We have also been in business for a long time, and neither of us are going anywhere. As soon as possible these new changes WILL be in effect, and the availability of all the marzocchi's will be once again in FULL EFFECT! These are some pics of the prototype's that we have been testing, not the finished product but just a teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*I'M GLAD YOU FINALLY POSTED THE PICS UP. I WAS READY TO POST UP MY PICS FROM MONTHS AGO. J/K. THAT NEW GEAR IS THE SHIT. I'LL BE IN TOWN THIS WEEKEND. SEE YOU SOON HOMIE. *


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 20 2011, 12:26 PM~20593824
> *CHIPPERS are people too :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 Whats up sideliner.......cheerleader!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 20 2011, 12:31 PM~20593844
> *Mine did  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ummmmm..........I'm gonna leave you alone on that note, for now I will bite my tongue.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 20 2011, 12:53 PM~20593945
> *But a Good Cheerleader at that  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I especially like ur CCE cheer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I didn't even see him perform it in the pit!! What up wit dat?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 20 2011, 01:20 PM~20594066
> *Thats what u get for doin an 05 frame swap. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 20 2011, 01:22 PM~20594076
> *I'M GLAD YOU FINALLY POSTED THE PICS UP. I WAS READY TO POST UP MY PICS FROM MONTHS AGO. J/K. THAT NEW GEAR IS THE SHIT. I'LL BE IN TOWN THIS WEEKEND. SEE YOU SOON HOMIE.
> *


I'll be posting the second prototype soon :biggrin: Can't wait to talk about that special pump for you  :wow: :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: ok, can u say if just the centers are different, or are gears re machined ???


and whats the ticket gonna be on them? any specs on paper as far as potential pressure and flow ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn mufasa, getting technical.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 20 2011, 04:00 PM~20594934
> *Damn mufasa, getting technical.
> *


GOTS TO...............IF JUST THE CENTER IS MACHINED OUT OF A DIFFERENT MATERIAL, THERES ONLY SO MUCH U CAN GAIN ! IF U RUN THE SAME GEARS (WIDTH AND # OF TEETH) THERES ONLY SO MUCH OIL IT CAN PICK UP AND PUSH...........BY REDESIGNING A PUMP HEAD AND KEEPING ALL MOVING INTERNAL PARTS THE SAME, U CAN ONLY IMPROVE ITS OVERALL EFFICIENCY.....................


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 20 2011, 06:29 PM~20595122
> *GOTS TO...............IF JUST THE CENTER IS MACHINED OUT OF A DIFFERENT MATERIAL, THERES ONLY SO MUCH U CAN GAIN !  IF U RUN THE SAME GEARS (WIDTH AND # OF TEETH) THERES ONLY SO MUCH OIL IT CAN PICK UP AND PUSH...........BY REDESIGNING A PUMP HEAD AND KEEPING ALL MOVING INTERNAL PARTS THE SAME, U CAN ONLY IMPROVE ITS OVERALL EFFICIENCY.....................
> *


chuurch!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 20 2011, 04:14 PM~20594693
> *:uh: ok, can u say if just the centers are different, or are gears re machined ???
> and whats the ticket gonna be on them?  any specs on paper as far as potential pressure and flow ?
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

If it 's not broke don't fix it but that's just me should of left it alone when they came out the first one's i am still using old #9 in my ride


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 20 2011, 02:39 PM~20594514
> *I didn't even see him perform it in the pit!! What up wit dat?
> *


I was guna but you chipped out n thought you was looking bad enough :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 21 2011, 10:43 AM~20599189
> *I was guna but you chipped out n thought you was looking bad enough  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 21 2011, 11:43 AM~20599189
> *I was guna but you chipped out n thought you was looking bad enough  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 20 2011, 04:29 PM~20595122
> *GOTS TO...............IF JUST THE CENTER IS MACHINED OUT OF A DIFFERENT MATERIAL, THERES ONLY SO MUCH U CAN GAIN !  IF U RUN THE SAME GEARS (WIDTH AND # OF TEETH) THERES ONLY SO MUCH OIL IT CAN PICK UP AND PUSH...........BY REDESIGNING A PUMP HEAD AND KEEPING ALL MOVING INTERNAL PARTS THE SAME, U CAN ONLY IMPROVE ITS OVERALL EFFICIENCY.....................
> *


*I KNOW I DONT HAVE A SHOP OR GOT ALOT OF EXPERIENCE WITH HOPPING BUT I'VE SEEN THIS NEW GEAR IN PERSON. I HONESTLY DONT THINK YOU OR ANYONE THAT BUYS THIS NEW GEAR WILL BE DISAPPOINTED WITH IT. IT HAS CHANGES DONE TO IT,NOT JUST IN THE COATING COLOR BUT THE GEAR ITSELF IS CHANGED UP. I'M NOT CHEERLEADING OR KISSING ASS. LIKE I SAID, I'VE SEEN THE GEAR IN PERSON. IT WILL STEP THE GAME UP. I HOPE I HAVEN'T SAID TO MUCH,I'M JUST BACKING BRUCE UP ON THIS. *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20601008
> *I KNOW I DONT HAVE A SHOP OR GOT ALOT OF EXPERIENCE WITH HOPPING BUT I'VE SEEN THIS NEW GEAR IN PERSON. I HONESTLY DONT THINK YOU OR ANYONE THAT BUYS THIS NEW GEAR WILL BE DISAPPOINTED WITH IT. IT HAS CHANGES DONE TO IT,NOT JUST IN THE COATING COLOR BUT THE GEAR ITSELF IS CHANGED UP. I'M NOT CHEERLEADING OR KISSING ASS. LIKE I SAID, I'VE SEEN THE GEAR IN PERSON. IT WILL STEP THE GAME UP. I HOPE I HAVEN'T SAID TO MUCH,I'M JUST BACKING BRUCE UP ON THIS.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Bruce send me a gear and I will tell u if it works or not.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 08:02 PM~20540178
> *WHATS THE CENTER MADE OF?
> *


gears :cheesy:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

does it work good with 29 washers holding it on?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@May 22 2011, 06:01 PM~20605069
> *does it work good with 29 washers holding it on?
> 
> 
> ...


what about a #16 hose on the pressure port? shouldnt it be a check valve there? i'm just sayin

would like to know more about this gear as well ....the game hasnt changed much in years


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@May 22 2011, 04:01 PM~20605069
> *does it work good with 29 washers holding it on?
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a big fitting for a single 8battery truck.  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 22 2011, 04:49 AM~20602872
> *Bruce send me a gear and I will tell u if it works or not.
> *



 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 20 2011, 09:54 AM~20593078
> *:0 like that huh :nono:
> *


na i still would drove it around for a while :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 23 2011, 08:57 AM~20609772
> *  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@May 22 2011, 07:01 PM~20605069
> *does it work good with 29 washers holding it on?
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: out of nowhere this mofo makes a washer joke wtf u been up 2?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 20 2011, 03:14 PM~20594693
> *:uh: ok, can u say if just the centers are different, or are gears re machined ???
> and whats the ticket gonna be on them?  any specs on paper as far as potential pressure and flow ?
> *


YOU KNOW THIS SOME BULLSHIT TO DRIVE THE PRICE UP PERIOD.
THE GEARS WORKED FINE CARS ARE DOIN AS MUCH AS THEY WILL DO ALREADY!! ALL ABOUT$.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 23 2011, 09:03 PM~20614095
> *YOU KNOW THIS SOME BULLSHIT TO DRIVE THE PRICE UP PERIOD.
> THE GEARS WORKED FINE CARS ARE DOIN AS MUCH AS THEY WILL DO ALREADY!! ALL ABOUT$.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 20 2011, 03:14 PM~20594693
> *:uh: ok, can u say if just the centers are different, or are gears re machined ???
> and whats the ticket gonna be on them?  any specs on paper as far as potential pressure and flow ?
> *


When that info is availabe, I will post it. Still waiting for the next test units.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 20 2011, 04:29 PM~20595122
> *GOTS TO...............IF JUST THE CENTER IS MACHINED OUT OF A DIFFERENT MATERIAL, THERES ONLY SO MUCH U CAN GAIN !  IF U RUN THE SAME GEARS (WIDTH AND # OF TEETH) THERES ONLY SO MUCH OIL IT CAN PICK UP AND PUSH...........BY REDESIGNING A PUMP HEAD AND KEEPING ALL MOVING INTERNAL PARTS THE SAME, U CAN ONLY IMPROVE ITS OVERALL EFFICIENCY.....................
> *


Uhhh, thats pretty good. You figure all that out one your own? LOL I'm jus messin wit you. :biggrin: You are correct tho. Thats basic fundamentals. Well for those people that really pay attention anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 21 2011, 10:24 AM~20599109
> *If it 's not broke don't fix it but that's just me  should of left it alone when they came out the first one's i am still using  old #9 in my ride
> *


Well if you remember the first change was to the thickness of the front plate because people were complaining about spliting them. In all actuality the way people use the gears now is not like anything in the past. When you start changing voltages, oil, vehicle weight, and height of hop you definately push the pumps waaaay harder than before. So, to say if it's not broke don't fix it is only partially true in this case. The industry is ALWAYS evolving, thats why improvements are necessary. Even if it's only minor.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 21 2011, 10:43 AM~20599189
> *I was guna but you chipped out n thought you was looking bad enough  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think you just chickened out, you should of done it anyway :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 21 2011, 06:43 PM~20601008
> *I KNOW I DONT HAVE A SHOP OR GOT ALOT OF EXPERIENCE WITH HOPPING BUT I'VE SEEN THIS NEW GEAR IN PERSON. I HONESTLY DONT THINK YOU OR ANYONE THAT BUYS THIS NEW GEAR WILL BE DISAPPOINTED WITH IT. IT HAS CHANGES DONE TO IT,NOT JUST IN THE COATING COLOR BUT THE GEAR ITSELF IS CHANGED UP. I'M NOT CHEERLEADING OR KISSING ASS. LIKE I SAID, I'VE SEEN THE GEAR IN PERSON. IT WILL STEP THE GAME UP. I HOPE I HAVEN'T SAID TO MUCH,I'M JUST BACKING BRUCE UP ON THIS.
> *


It's all good homie uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 22 2011, 02:49 AM~20602872
> *Bruce send me a gear and I will tell u if it works or not.
> *


Sure.......free gears for everyone.......... :loco: I think I got it covered holmes, thanks anyway uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2011, 10:06 AM~20603747
> *gears  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@May 22 2011, 04:01 PM~20605069
> *does it work good with 29 washers holding it on?
> 
> 
> ...


Actually 30..........yep it don't make a difference. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 23 2011, 02:53 AM~20608656
> *what about a #16 hose on the pressure port? shouldnt it  be a check valve there? i'm just sayin
> 
> would like to know more about this gear as well ....the game hasnt changed much in years
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You guys crack me up.......there is a check valve, it's still in truck. We sell that fiting kit with a swivel like that to make servicing the pump easier. If the check valve stays in, you don't have to worry about air pockets developing. Just disconnect at swivel and the whole plumbing assembly stays in to keep lines fron draining back


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 23 2011, 08:03 PM~20614095
> *YOU KNOW THIS SOME BULLSHIT TO DRIVE THE PRICE UP PERIOD.
> THE GEARS WORKED FINE CARS ARE DOIN AS MUCH AS THEY WILL DO ALREADY!! ALL ABOUT$.
> *


 :uh: Right......you know it all. Thats why you have the contract with marzocchi.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 25 2011, 12:48 PM~20626540
> *Actually 30..........yep it don't make a difference. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












stewie got 35 washers :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 25 2011, 01:51 PM~20626857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn extra washers mean xtra weight. Every lil counts. Well for stewie. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 25 2011, 12:31 PM~20626407
> *Uhhh, thats pretty good. You figure all that out one your own? LOL I'm jus messin wit you. :biggrin: You are correct tho. Thats basic fundamentals. Well for those people that really pay attention anyway :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: OF COURSE NOT..........UR MAMA HELPED ME OUT CABRON


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 25 2011, 04:44 PM~20627530
> *:uh: OF COURSE NOT..........UR MAMA HELPED ME OUT CABRON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 25 2011, 12:43 PM~20626503
> *I think you just chickened out, you should of done it anyway :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It's on next show we both at ima do the cce cheer just for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 25 2011, 06:46 PM~20628333
> *It's on next show we both at ima do the cce cheer just for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 25 2011, 12:55 PM~20626580
> *:uh: Right......you know it all. Thats why you have the contract with marzocchi.
> *


fuck a contract the gears worked fine.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 25 2011, 01:51 PM~20626857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Next time I'll use more :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 25 2011, 02:21 PM~20627059
> *Damn extra washers mean xtra weight. Every lil counts. Well for stewie. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 25 2011, 03:44 PM~20627530
> *:uh: OF COURSE NOT..........UR MAMA HELPED ME OUT CABRON
> *


Daaammm, easy now.........


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 25 2011, 05:46 PM~20628333
> *It's on next show we both at ima do the cce cheer just for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We'll see......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 27 2011, 11:37 AM~20641039
> *Daaammm, easy now.........
> *


  IMMA GO TAKE MY MEDS


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 27 2011, 06:00 PM~20642948
> * IMMA GO TAKE MY MEDS
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup bruce.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Same ol' you know still tryin' to take over the world:biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Damm it Bruce when we going to be able to buy some...


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Damm it Bruce when we going to be able to buy some...


Soon.........have patience my frienduffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup Bruce u tested any more or what


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im just wondering .how this will effect existing set ups..if u need larger fittings to deal w added flow,,thats gonna lock alot of guys out.or will it maximiize all the set ups that r already done..kinda like puttin turbo on a motor??


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY CCE PEOPLE;;BIG AL WANTS TO NO WHEN CAN WE GET SOME 11 GEARS>>>??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> im just wondering .how this will effect existing set ups..if u need larger fittings to deal w added flow,,thats gonna lock alot of guys out.or will it maximiize all the set ups that r already done..kinda like puttin turbo on a motor??


doubt it will change that much


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> HEY CCE PEOPLE;;BIG AL WANTS TO NO WHEN CAN WE GET SOME 11 GEARS>>>??



hno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> HEY CCE PEOPLE;;BIG AL WANTS TO NO WHEN CAN WE GET SOME 11 GEARS>>>??


Wassup big al. I got a new 11gear head


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> im just wondering .how this will effect existing set ups..if u need larger fittings to deal w added flow,,thats gonna lock alot of guys out.or will it maximiize all the set ups that r already done..kinda like puttin turbo on a motor??


These gears will be no more powerful than their old design. The only reason the gears were changed was for reliability and longevity. If they can come up with a Rockford style gear that wont commit suicide after a week, then more power to em. People who like to win and arent too lazy to rebuild a pump every show have been using them. But it still seems shamefull to me that a non lowrider company is building parts with no concern for or input from the lowrider hydraulic application. Is a language barrier really tall enough to keep us in the position of taking whatever we can get, rather than having what we need?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

MUFASA said:


> doubt it will change that much


exactly...havent u had the same geara real long time??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> exactly...havent u had the same geara real long time??


 depends on what u consider a long time...........


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

years???..


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:drama::drama::inout:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> depends on what u consider a long time...........


:waveID YOU GET MY PM? I SENT IT RITE BEORE THEY SHUT L.I.L DOWN FOR THE REDO.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> years???..


:yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

red Hormiga said:


> :waveID YOU GET MY PM? I SENT IT RITE BEORE THEY SHUT L.I.L DOWN FOR THE REDO.


i did dogg, i replied back and the piece of fucking crap LiL went off line for these wonderful fucked up upgrades............










anyways, not for me right now but ill ask around...pm me a ticket on it.........


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

uhmmm..i thought so..:ninja:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SPOOK82 said:


> :drama::drama::inout:


THAT U COMING OUT THE CLOSET SPOOK ?????


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> THAT U COMING OUT THE CLOSET SPOOK ?????


na taking a break from giving it to your girl


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SPOOK82 said:


> na taking a break from giving it to your girl


lol, stick to the guys u play with that u told me about................u wouldnt know what to do with a real woman..... :nosad:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> lol, stick to the guys u play with that u told me about................u wouldnt know what to do with a real woman..... :nosad:











i got your girl washing my cars THANKS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SPOOK82 said:


> i got your girl washing my cars THANKS


stop postn ur mom! ur embarrasing urself...............


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> stop postn MY GIRL ! SHE IS embarrasing ...............


FIXED


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> stop postn ur mom! ur embarrasing urself...............


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Team CCE said:


> Same ol' you know still tryin' to take over the world:biggrin:


 
your still trying to do that from vegas? LOL:rimshot::ninja:


----------

